# Quit smoking ideas



## daemonicusxx

I just kind of thought about this and wanted ya'lls input. ive smoked since i was 18, and have tried to quit over the years with no success. i was kind of thinking about starting something at the ambulance company i work at. i know there are alot of smokers where i work and i figured if we all came together and attempted to quit smoking together, that it might work, even if its just a few of us. 

has anyone ever worked at a place where this has worked? maybe a fire station quitting together?

maybe make it a competetion, see who can last the longest. i understand that everyone would have to be honest with themselfs and the rest of the quitters on wether they had smoked or not.

i was just looking for some ideas, or if anyone had heard of an idea like this before, im sure im not the first person to think about it.

any ideas??


----------



## DOCMEDIC

To be honest... I have seen group quitting be a disaster!  For lack of a better explanation, have you ever seen 5 -6 people going through withdrawls at the same time in the same room?? It's not pretty... Some of the guys at a fire station I worked at tried that... It got ugly QUICK!~  

There are some new Rx's out there that are having huge success.. 

CHANTIX™ (varenicline)  is covered by most insurance and has little to no side affects.

--Don


----------



## firecoins

I quit smoking cold turkey.  Don't ask how I got started smoking cold turkey to being with.


----------



## Onceamedic

Hey there..   I quit smoking one year, 11 months, 7 days, 13 hours and 11 minutes ago and I hardly miss it at all....

Seriously tho, this is my second quit....   I once stopped for 7 years and started again....  smoked for another 10 before I quit again.   Let me tell you, its a tough thing to do.  People that have never smoked have  no idea....   and its a lot harder for some than for others...

This time around was a lot easier than the first time.   I prepared for it by talking to my doctor and researching a lot.  There are a lot of great resources out there.  I used Welbutrin also.  It helped a great deal.  I am very grateful to be cigarette free.  Good luck to you.  Its so worth it.


----------



## emtkelley

My mom's vascular dr. prescribed me Chantix.  I am getting it filled very soon! Without insurance, the pills cost as much daily as a pack of cigarettes, the dr. told me.

The thing that got me to want to quit smoking  is my mom's struggle with peripheral artery disease (PAD). Over the last few month I saw her leg deteriorate dramatically until she was in so much pain they had to operate (she is not a good candidate for surgery of any kind at this point). She is 85lbs soaking wet and has sh** for a vascular system. Her leg turned cold and she lost her pedal pulses. The dr. connected her femoral arteries together so the bad one could fed off the good one. We were uncertain as to whether she would keep her leg and to be honest, that is still very much a contant fear with us.

To top this off, she has Alzheimer's and I quit my job to take care of her and to give my elderly father a break (he quit 30 years ago and is very active). Somehow I will juggle Paramedic class and taking care of them. She requires 24 hour care so when I am not there, my father takes care of her. She is wheelchair bound and in diapers now. She is also in constant pain and doesn't remember having surgery. We have had a home health nurse come in as she developed a huge blister on her leg along with an ulcer. Sh has been wearing a uniboot for compression to keep the swelling down. My father refuses to put her in a nursing home, bless his heart.

Because of her smoking (she hasn't smoked in 6 years now), I have decided not to put my daughter through this and I am going to help myself now, before it is too late. Seeing first hand what smoking does and how it effects not only myself but my family is enough for me to quit. I don't want to end up like my mom.


----------



## Guardian

emtkelley said:


> My mom's vascular dr. prescribed me Chantix.  I am getting it filled very soon! Without insurance, the pills cost as much daily as a pack of cigarettes, the dr. told me.
> 
> The thing that got me to want to quit smoking  is my mom's struggle with peripheral artery disease (PAD). Over the last few month I saw her leg deteriorate dramatically until she was in so much pain they had to operate (she is not a good candidate for surgery of any kind at this point). She is 85lbs soaking wet and has sh** for a vascular system. Her leg turned cold and she lost her pedal pulses. The dr. connected her femoral arteries together so the bad one could fed off the good one. We were uncertain as to whether she would keep her leg and to be honest, that is still very much a contant fear with us.
> 
> To top this off, she has Alzheimer's and I quit my job to take care of her and to give my elderly father a break (he quit 30 years ago and is very active). Somehow I will juggle Paramedic class and taking care of them. She requires 24 hour care so when I am not there, my father takes care of her. She is wheelchair bound and in diapers now. She is also in constant pain and doesn't remember having surgery. We have had a home health nurse come in as she developed a huge blister on her leg along with an ulcer. Sh has been wearing a uniboot for compression to keep the swelling down. My father refuses to put her in a nursing home, bless his heart.
> 
> Because of her smoking (she hasn't smoked in 6 years now), I have decided not to put my daughter through this and I am going to help myself now, before it is too late. Seeing first hand what smoking does and how it effects not only myself but my family is enough for me to quit. I don't want to end up like my mom.




I'm sorry about your mother.  She's very lucky to have a daughter like you though.  

You made some really great points in your post, especially about the PAD.  PAD is one of those very common and devastating smoker's disease that nobody outside the medical profession seems to know about.   I think there needs to be more public education about it.  I’ve seen people in their 40s and 50s with it.  Maybe it would get more press if they named it the leg rot disease.


----------



## emtkelley

That is exactly what my mom's dr. said. That her veins were rotting. She has had so many complications with her vascular system and yet she kept on smoking, even after she had major surgery on the other leg about 25 years ago. During that surgery, they discovered an anyurism behind her lung. She spent 23 days in ICU on a vent. 

I am ashamed to say I am angry my mother didn't take care of herself. She got to the point where she was purchasing cigarettes and hiding them from my dad. The few times she did get caught, my dad threatened her wth divorce if she didn't stop. Now she is paying the price. Sadly, the once vibrant woman who enjoyed dancing with her husband of 61 years now sits in a wheelchair in a diaper wanting to die.


----------



## babygirl2882

Wow that kinda thing is never told in schools, I mean were told that you'll get lung cancer and all that but they never tell you just how bad it is. My grandmother died from emphysema before I was born so I grew up with my aunt telling me about her and how she went from an active wonderful person to a grumpy mean old lady, her last words to her were "Dammit leave me alone, I'm fine." She did die on a day that was perfect for her April 1, smoking needs to be seen as a sick disgusting thing before we will get kids to stop smoking, instead of them saying, "Oh its just a stress reliever I only do it every once in a while." They can be show exactly what it will do to them, Ok sorry for my rant and I hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## emtkelley

No offense taken. Your words are the truth and it is so heartbreaking to watch a loved one die at their own hand. 
I appologize for my rant though. I am discouraged and torn apart inside.


----------



## emtwannabe

My grandmother had lung Ca that had mestastisized(sp) to her brain and her spine. She went into a hospice just after Christmas 2000. She was stable up until January 16th 2001. Then she literally fought for 3 days to die. She was a long term smoker. It was one helluva thing to watch. My dad has been smoking for 45 years, and he is a diabetic w/ a hx of CVA. I am 99.9% sure that he is gonna wind up the exact same way. 

This sucks major.


----------



## VentMedic

This week my avatar is in memory of the famous women who have smoked. Many of whom have died with some form of COPD or lung cancer. Sophia Loren, my avatar earlier this week, quit early in her career and claimed to smoke mostly for her movies. 

Spending any time with someone who is suffering from any respiratory disease is an eye opener. It is hard to discribe and comprehend what it is like to not be able to "catch one's breath".  I often have RT students just starting out run up several flights of stairs and then tell them to imagine that breathless state during all of their waking hours, which there will be many if you can not breath. Sleep will not be easy. Many times when a patient is given high flow oxygen, some mistake "hypoxic drive" for just plain exhaustion. Their oxygenation needs are met for the moment and they can relax often into a very sombulent state. Yes, they may need to be on a ventilator, but some long term COPD patients will actually ask to be intubated to get some relief. 

I, too, smoked in my younger days working in EMS. When I started working part time at the Veteran's Hospital as an OJT Respiratory Tech, I was introduced to a whole world that previously I would only see once in awhile for a few minutes on my ambulance.  Trying to keep several patients comfortable with their breathing for 12 hours is vastly different from doing "life saving interventions" for a few minutes and then dropping off at the ER.  Imagine being in the respiratory ward, with patients all around you begging for your assistance to breathe easier. Imagine being in a room with 20 trach patients, many with with recent radical neck surgery (which isn't pretty). To watch patients hack up their lungs with sputum flying out in all directions, is a little unnerving, even today after doing RT for many years.  Not so surprising, many patients still want to have a cigarette. Some not because of the addiction but admittedly have lost all hope and want to hasten their death  

You can get some idea of this the next time you do a routine run to a sub-acute that warehouses 20 - 100 ventilator patients and just as many non-vented trach patients. Some are there for their end stage COPD. Those that can talk may be able to give you some advice you can't ignore. Just ask the RTs there to direct you to such patient. 

One of my both favorite (usually healthy bodies compared to my usual work load) and least favorite chores at work once a year is spirometry/lung function testing on the local firefighters/paramedics for their physicals. I can usually "see the future" of who will become a regular for the RT service in a short time. Usually it is the smokers. Some are still in their 30s.  The hospital will provide smoking cessation counseling for these men and women also. Some accept it, some don't. The next year, I'll print out a trend report for those that don't with a message that their lung function clock is ticking. 

Usefull links
http://www.lungsandiego.org/tobacco/article_dont_give_up.asp

http://www.yourlunghealth.org/

http://www.tobaccofreekids.org/

National Heart, Lung and Blood Institute
http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/

Yahoo Groups (and others) have scores of online communities. Most are private to reduce spam, since cigarette smokers are targets for such advertisements. Registration though usually isn't a problem.

If you live close to a teaching hospital or medical university, you may be able to volunteer for a new product on the market. Besides medications, many behavioral scientists may sponsor groups for their research purposes. You may feel like a human guinea pig, but you will have access to information and therapies that would be costly if self-pay.  *So, there are options.*

Good luck to those that have already quit or are planning to take the first step into being a nonsmoker.


----------



## emtkelley

Anyone want a ciggy?


----------



## brassguy

DOCMEDIC said:


> CHANTIX™ (varenicline)  is covered by most insurance and has little to no side affects.
> 
> --Don




The only side effect I have noticed that I DO NOT LIKE is abnormal dreams!! When I was taking it (thinking about taking it again) I was having some really weird dreams!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VentMedic

http://healthday.com/Article.asp?AID=606934

*Cigarette Additives May Make It Tougher to Quit
More than 100 are deemed potentially harmful, study says *

By Randy Dotinga
HealthDay Reporter 

FRIDAY, Aug. 3 (HealthDay News) -- More than 100 of 599 additives that might be in cigarettes are potentially harmful, with some making cigarettes even more addictive and others making it difficult for people to detect tobacco smoke in their midst, a new study contends.

Trade secrecy about the ingredients in cigarettes makes it impossible to know how many of the additives that appear on a 1994 list are actually in tobacco products today. Still, there's plenty of reason to be alarmed, said study lead author Dr. Michael Rabinoff, an assistant research psychiatrist at the University of California, Los Angeles. 

"They're making people less aware of tobacco [smoke] and making the cigarette more addictive," he said. "There is so much going on with these additives that it's an uncontrolled experiment on billions of people around the planet."

Contrary to what smokers might assume, cigarettes aren't simply tobacco rolled up in pieces of paper. "They're highly engineered by the industry to smoke in certain ways and taste in certain ways," said James Pankow, a professor at Oregon Health & Science University who studies cigarette smoke and tobacco additives.

http://healthday.com/Article.asp?AID=606934


----------



## BossyCow

I quit 12 years and nine days ago.  I realized that while quitting was difficult but doable, the really hard part was not starting back up again.  We had a respiratory therapist teach the 'Freedom from Smoking' class at a hospital where I worked.  Very informative, with a lot of hints about what to do to minimize cravings and avoiding replacing one bad habit with another.  Also a good list of strategies for identifying your smoking triggers and overcoming them. 

I agree about the group quitting thing being a bad idea, because when the first member of the group gives up, it makes it easier for the next one to do the same.


----------



## dschambers3

*Quit!*

I have told you to quit numerous times, dingleberry!


----------



## akflightmedic

You are right. Nonsmokers do not know how hard it is to quit smoking, however just because we do not smoke does not mean we do not have other highly addictive and equally devastating habits.

First I will rant and then I will share...lol.

Yes, smoking is bad and it kills, not only those CHOOSING to do the habit but many of those around the smoker as well. For the most part, I have found smokers to be very rude and upset when their "rights" are impeded upon. 

Whenever I mention this attitude, the smokers around me always say "oh not me", but I know it is not true. They tell of how courteous they are to others, etc but then it does not take long before I am able to observe them being the inconsiderate smoker they are. 

But I fully support and encourage anyone who recognizes this hazard and wishes to discontinue it. It takes a very strong person to do so.

First, you have to want to quit. No magic drug, pill, procedure is going to make you stop. Same with weight loss, you have to WANT to do it. You have to be in the right frame of mind. Until you get to that point, you are only setting yourself up for failure. You can not make excuses. It is something you just have to do. Otherwise, regardless of what interventions you are doing, you will find a reason to justify a relapse.

For me, I say just set your mind and go cold turkey. If you say you are not going to do it, then don't do it. Yes, there will always be days where you can smell, taste, whatever...but you have to resist. You have to have a diversion and your diversion should be something positive, not a twinkie or ice cream.

I do not think this feeling will ever go away. Years later, the urge could suddenly strike you and you just have to resist. This is all part of being an addict.

It involves many lifestyle changes. You will now have to change routines. As humans, our nature is to establish a routine and follow it. Now because you are removing something you have done for years. your entire daily routine is off balance. You must find a new balance. No longer do you have that morning cigarette and coffee, post coitus smoke, stressed out smoke, whatever. No longer should you take a break every hour and hang out with your buddies outside puffing away. If you follow them, you will smoke again. Everything in your life is now different. Change is ok, but you have to make the right changes and accept them.

I find the weaning off routine is a waste of time. To tell yourself you will keep cutting back until you are at nothing is a silly idea. Again, cause you will find reasons to smoke extra or reward yourself for whatever reason and next thing you know, you are back to your old ways.

Just quit and use medication as an adjunct, but just do it!

Now for my story....I am a gambler. Just as devastating and it affects other people. In my situation, it did not affect their health, but it did affect our quality of life for many years. I fight everyday not to gamble. It is amazing how it sneaks up on me. I will think about it and get those old feelings. I have to divert my mind and focus on other things.

I am an addict and will always be one. I just no longer practice my habit and it is a struggle. Some days better than others, some days not so much. I had to change my life completely around. I had to avoid certain websites. I had to get new friends as I was in a circle that supported and condoned my habit. I had to inform friends and family of why I was changing and how they could help me.

So no, I dont know what it is like to quit cigarettes, but I do know what it is to be an addict and I do not believe the struggle and feelings are any different as I could go gamble at any time. I miss the feelings, the sensation but I remind myself how I am making my life better for me and those around me. 

Best of luck to any of you that are quitting or contemplating quitting. I truly hope you succede and look forward to the day when we are all able to breathe cleaner and not be forced to inhale or smell secondhand smoke, especially our children who have no voice in the matter.


----------



## daemonicusxx

dschambers3 said:


> I have told you to quit numerous times, dingleberry!



i quit for a while, just for you. I thought it would be a good idea to get everyone to quit JUST FOR the attitudes and moods that would be going around. maybe give dispatch a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## DFDEMS

DOCMEDIC said:


> To be honest... I have seen group quitting be a disaster!  For lack of a better explanation, have you ever seen 5 -6 people going through withdrawls at the same time in the same room?? It's not pretty... Some of the guys at a fire station I worked at tried that... It got ugly QUICK!~
> 
> There are some new Rx's out there that are having huge success..
> 
> CHANTIX™ (varenicline)  is covered by most insurance and has little to no side affects.
> 
> --Don



I have tried the chantix twice. It made me want to peel skin off of people with a potato peeler I got so angry while I was taking it. There are actually some side effects to it, I cant remember the site that goes into some of them but if you Google it I am sure you will find it.

As far as ideas to quit I don’t have any, if anything I need some ideas to quit myself. Goodluck!


----------



## medman123

Don't use any Rx (at 1st); Try a simple approach, a RUBBER BAND! Put a rubber band around you wrist and every time you have the urge to smoke, snap you’re self with it. Remember..... Rx=$$$$$$ rubber band=next to nothing. It can’t hurt to try.... well maybe a little.


----------



## ErinCooley

I am going through this right now so hopefully I can be of some help!!  Sunday evening will be 2 weeks for me.  I've smoked for longer than I have not smoked (I started at 15, I will be 31 in November!!)

First, YOU HAVE TO BE READY TO QUIT.  I asked the doc for a prescription for Chantix.  While it DID help, it wasnt a cureall.  Days 3 and 4 sucked ***, big-time.  Day 4 was also when I decided to stop taking Chantix.  I didnt want to become "addicted" to anything else... kwim?  

Once you set your mind to it, do it.  My hardest times have been during breaks at school.. we used to all hang out in the parking lot smoking like chimneys.  I had to remove myself completely from that.  Rather than breaking with them, I hang out with the instructor.  I've learned some cool things over breaks.

Its tough.  Good luck!  If you want a stopping-buddy, email me!  Emmcooley@aol.com.  I'm Erin, btw! Im a 30 year old stay at home mom of 2 in my first of 3 quarters for EMT-I.  I havent completely decided if I am going straight into the medic program or into the field in March.


----------



## Greg

I'm not sure if anybody else has heard of this, but my Grandfather recently told me about a cigarette company he bought stock in.  The company is called Quest Cigarettes, and they try to help people stop smoking.  There are three levels of cigarettes: low nicotine, extra-low nicotine, and zero nicotine.  I think the idea is you're supposed to try to move through the levels until you're not dependant on the nicotine at all.  Does anybody else know anything about this?  I wonder if it works.


----------



## BossyCow

There are multiple components to quitting smoking.  There is the physical addiction to the nicotine, the behaviora addiction to the association of the act of smoking with certain behaviors (i.e. talking on the phone, riding in the car, after a meal, with a drink, being stressed, break time at work etc.) there is also the muscle memory of the process of moving the cigarette up to your mouth and taking a drag.  

Successful quitting has to address all of these components.  Fix one, like the nicotine, and the others will lead you back to the act of smoking where you will re-addict yourself.  Non-nicotine cigarettes address the nicotine issue while reinforcing the act of smoking.


----------



## jeepmedic

I quit smoking 7 years 12 days ago. I still want one every now and again. I still go out to the smoking area at work with the "puffers" and I know it is hard but worth it. My kids are not exposed to smoke in my home or vehicles.


----------



## WLSC2008

*Smoking Cessation*

Everyone,
    I have worked in wellness education and substance abuse prevention for 7 years now and will tell you that quitting anything is not easy.

For anyone who has quite cold turkey-great job but not everyone can do it.

I am currently certified to teach a program through the American Lung Association called Freedom From Smoking.  It is an 8 week clinic where a group of people come together and support each other while they are all working for the same goal.

I know some companies not EMS related that will pay for their staff to attend the clinics because the company can save money in health insurance etc. if you are a non-smoker.

As far as a squad doing it I am not really sure.  Being that people are so close and have to work together in stressful situations where tempers can rise without substances I think it would be hard.

Just some thoughts; if you want any more info let me know.  Be more than happy to give it to you.

Thanks!


----------



## Nocturnatrix

My father was diagnoses with copd recently and was forced to quit after 24 years or smoking at least a pack a day!

he has quit 6 times in the past 3 months.
he tried smoking pot once a day to cut the cravings but my family found out and lets just say we were not happy since he would drive while smoking it!
then he tried other vices like chocolate and lolli pops but didn't help enough!
then he went to codeine and were still trying to get him to stop!

my advice to anyone who is quitting... Don't pick up a bad habit to kill another one!


----------



## wolfwyndd

I have an appointment the day after Christmas to see if I can get a perscription for chantrix.  I've also got an accupunture appt. Jan. 2nd to get a 'stop smoking' treatment.  I'm HOPING for December 31st being my last day of smoking.  That's the plan, at least.  Who knows if it'll work or not.


----------



## DFDEMS

Good luck, I have done the Chantix and the "laser" without quitting. As somone above mentioned you have to want to quit and commit to it. I wish you the best of luck.



wolfwyndd said:


> I have an appointment the day after Christmas to see if I can get a perscription for chantrix.  I've also got an accupunture appt. Jan. 2nd to get a 'stop smoking' treatment.  I'm HOPING for December 31st being my last day of smoking.  That's the plan, at least.  Who knows if it'll work or not.


----------



## MEDIC213

I'm currently using Chantix to quit dipping snuff. It seems to be working pretty well. I've been dipping since I was 15 and I haven't had one in a week. The only thing I've had a problem with is getting over the habits. ie. you finish a good meal and the first thing you want is a dip or a smoke. That's the only part that's given me any problems. But their not bad enough to really get to me.


----------



## WLSC2008

MEDIC213 said:


> I'm currently using Chantix to quit dipping snuff. It seems to be working pretty well. I've been dipping since I was 15 and I haven't had one in a week. The only thing I've had a problem with is getting over the habits. ie. you finish a good meal and the first thing you want is a dip or a smoke. That's the only part that's given me any problems. But their not bad enough to really get to me.



What you are talking about is known as a pairing.  Things like smoking/dipping after meal, before bed, when waking up, working out, cutting grass etc are pairing because they are paired with the action.  You do the action and you want a dip and have a while those two become connected.  Pairings are hard to break but it is a definite step in the cessation process.

I will look and see if I can find some more information on these and post it.

Thanks!


----------



## wolfwyndd

DFDEMS said:


> Good luck, I have done the Chantix and the "laser" without quitting. As somone above mentioned you have to want to quit and commit to it. I wish you the best of luck.



Well, so far, so good.  My last cigarette was on January 2nd and, knock on wood, have had success with the Chantrix.  That's the good news.  

The bad news is that I'm not sure which is worse, the disease or the cure.  The 'side effects' of the Chantrix are nausau, vomiting, constipation, gas, trouble sleeping and 'changes in dreaming.'  The only ones I DON'T have are the nausua and vomiting.  By far the worst are the trouble sleeping and the 'changes in dreaming.'  It takes forever to actually get to sleep and when I do, I have these HORRID nightmares.  I actually cut my prescription down from 1 MG to .5 MG because I can (mostly) sleep on it, my dreams are at least tolerable, and it's still doing a decent job at controling my cravings.  

But so far I have been smoke free for 11 days.


----------



## Code 3

Kaisu said:


> I used Welbutrin also.  It helped a great deal.



Isn't Welbutrin mainly prescribed as an anti-depressant? It would be interesting to hear how it helps with smoking cessation.


----------



## emtbhardy

I have a "?" We tell everyone that they dont need to smoke because its bad for them. But (this is just a guess) 3/4 of people in EMS smoke. Yes myself included.


----------



## Jon

emtbhardy said:


> I have a "?" We tell everyone that they dont need to smoke because its bad for them. But (this is just a guess) 3/4 of people in EMS smoke. Yes myself included.


I'd say it is less than 1/2... but still above the national average.


----------



## ErinCooley

I know its probably too late for the person taking about side effects, but when I quit with Chantix, I used it just long enough to stop smoking... I took it for 10 days.  When I realized it wasnt going to do anything for the cravings, I stopped taking it so that I didnt get addicted to something else.   

It will be 8 month next week for me... including the death of my daughter.  Chantix is a great med IF you are willing and ready to quit.


----------



## wolfwyndd

Way to go!! 

I'm still on the Chantix.  Today is day 83 according to their support web site http://getquit.com and I'm still doing ok.  I actually had my first DREAM of smoking a cigarette the other night.  That was a wierd experience.  

Still not sure if I'm ready or willing to quit.  I still enjoyed smoking, but so far I'm not.


----------



## MEDIC213

ErinCooley said:


> I know its probably too late for the person taking about side effects, but when I quit with Chantix, I used it just long enough to stop smoking... I took it for 10 days.  When I realized it wasnt going to do anything for the cravings, I stopped taking it so that I didnt get addicted to something else.
> 
> It will be 8 month next week for me... including the death of my daughter.  Chantix is a great med IF you are willing and ready to quit.



I did the same thing. I quit taking it 2 weeks into it. The side effects were horrible on me. I even experienced a few side effects that they didn't put on the label, but I won't go into those.

I took it til I was off of snuff, then I did cold turkey. Now I'm 3 months into it and I'm doing good. I don't even want one. And the pairings that somebody was talking about earlier are gone now.


----------



## wolfwyndd

I'm still on it.  But I cut my dosage in 1/2 after about the first week or so because I had the side effects really bad.  The worst was the freaky nightmares.  If it was a side effect listed, I had it.  Now that I've been on it for a while I've also noticed a general malaise and I'm always kinda tired.  Considering I'm up to about 90 days now, I'm considering just nixing the rest of my perscription and seeing how I do without it.


----------

